# Dilemma .. advice needed pls



## gonefishing31 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi ladies

Really confused as to what to do..

Before I had even heard about egg share I booked a holiday for the 1st week in Sep to Tenerife.

As soon as I found out I fitted the criteria I booked my appointment with CRM London which is 30th April. (MONDAY )

Now I don't know if to cancel this holiday..  Obviously I don't want to wreck my chances if it will interrupt my treatment.. But if it's a case of just finishing the treatment I think I may need to get away.. I read a post where one lady asked the advice of her clinic as she had a holiday abroad booked during her 2ww & the clinic had no problem with her going..

What shall I do?? Does anyone think my treatment will last till early September?

I just don't have a clue how long it will take.. What's the longest it has taken?

Any advice would be great please as I feel bad for messing my friend about..

Thank you all


----------



## twinkle81 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi there, 
Im yet to start any treatment so im sorry i cant help with how long it will all take. Ive heare today we mite have a de match and that we mite be starting treatment end of may, ive got a busy june with hen dos and weddings and going on hol i dont know how im going to fit everything in if we sud start then! I didnt want to put my life on hold as we chose to hold off rushing to be matched but now we may have bin its all come at the same time with other things!! I too dont want to b ungrateful but hopefully the clinic will b flexable as we cant put our lifes on hold and we all need something to look forward to on the down days, gud luck x


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi, 

Firstly I'd say keep ur holiday, it maybe just what u need.

U will need blood tests results around 6 weeks, if ur clinic can do ur councilling whilst waiting for those-that speeds it up a little bit, ur OH will need bloods and maybe a SA-so if they could all be booked at one appointment that would save trips/time. Why don't u call and ask?

Then matching u to someone and getting started I'd guess another 6 weeks max (as u have to start on a certain day/match up cycles) then long pc can be 6-8 weeks or short pc can be around 8 days! 

Its impossible to give exact times but ask ur clinic at ur appointment for a rough guide.

You could call and book ur bloods for after ur appointment, and not too sure if ur OH will need to do an SA-or if my db has to as he hasn't got great swimmers xx


----------



## gonefishing31 (Mar 28, 2010)

Its a hard one isn't it...

End of May seems a long way off.. what is the reason for this if they have found the match then?

Thing is I am being SO strict on myself with everything that if this is a negative I am going to desparately need this holiday...

I need it now actually - work os so stressful which is not good leading up to treatment... 

Good luck for when you start


----------



## gonefishing31 (Mar 28, 2010)

hoping :) said:


> Hi,
> 
> Firstly I'd say keep ur holiday, it maybe just what u need.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice hon.. I was going to ask on 30th but chances are till im even accepted how will they be able to answer? I suppose they can give me the longest time it could take at my clinic..

Thanks again xxx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes, that's why I waited for my blood results before councilling, I cancelled the appointment they sent me, and reshedualled once I had my results- I didn't want to have the counciling if I wasn't able to egg share- same with db's bloods and SA. Xx


----------

